# (Ma)demoiselle



## hugohaas

Bonsoir a toutes et a tous,

 Voici. Ce terme est peu employé, a mon goût. En anglais, on dit qu'il est déja vieilli. Je voudrais s'il est déja devenu cela en français aussi. Qui l'emploie encore? Que diffère '' (Ma)demoiselle de '' de '' jeune fille '' ? Dans quelle situation doit-on employer l'un et dans laquelle doit-on employer l'autre? Peut-on encore le prendre et l'employer? Enfin, que dites-vous de son avenir dans la langue française, dans les dictionnaires d'usage courant? Croyez-vous qu'on l'entendra et ou pourra l'employer d'ici deux décennies?


  Merci a tous et a toutes et bonsoir,

  hugohaas


----------



## Sebalo

Une demoiselle (plus élégant) équivaut à une jeune fille, une donzelle (ancien). Mademoiselle s'emploie pour s'adresser à une demoiselle (cf différence dame/madame).
A mon humble avis, je pense que deux décennies ne suffiront pas à faire tomber ce terme dans l'oubli car il a encore une utilitée sociale.


----------



## xmarabout

Même usages que pour _madame_... Voir le poste correspondant
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1540079


----------



## xmarabout

Pour que l'usage soit bien clair, normalement une dame est une femme mariée ou une femme au delà de la trentaine. Une demoiselle n'est pas mariée et généralement a moins de 30 ans. Attention, certaines "vieilles filles" tiennent beaucoup à leur titre de "mademoiselle" même quand elles ont 80 ans... 
L'explication de ce dernier point vient sans doute que, il y a quelques dizaines d'années encore, une demoiselle était sensé être encore vierge (puisque pas mariée) et donc c'est cette connotation là qui fait que certaine personnes âgées célibataires.
Le terme de "jeune fille" est plus général que _demoiselle_. Il sera également employé quand on parle à une enfant. Un "mademoiselle" pour une fillette de 8 ans est soit un peu ironique soit très formel.
Pour être complet, une religieuse (catholique) qui a prononcé ses voeux doit être appelée _Madame_ (car elle est sensée s'être marié avec Dieu).


----------



## snarkhunter

xmarabout said:


> ... il y a quelques dizaines d'années encore, une demoiselle était sensé être encore vierge (puisque pas mariée)...


Censée, certainement. Mais _sensée_, dans de nombreux cas, cela reste sans doute encore à voir !


----------



## xmarabout

oups ! Merci pour la correction Snarkhunter


----------



## Chimel

Soit on connaît la personne et on sait donc si elle est mariée ou non. Dans ce dernier cas, on dira "mademoiselle X" ou on l'écrira dans une adresse, par exemple. Cependant, avec l'évolution des moeurs, il est aujourd'hui courant de dire "madame" à une personne qui n'est pas mariée mais qui vit en couple ou même qui n'a pas de conjoint (sauf pour certaines "vieilles jeunes filles" qui tiennent à leur statut de demoiselle, comme l'a dit Xmarabout).

Soit on s'adresse à une jeune femme que l'on ne connaît pas personnellement. Dans ce cas, on a tendance à dire "Mademoiselle" entre l'adolescence et ... "un certain âge" qui tourne autour de 25 ans, à mon avis. D'où parfois la réaction flattée de femmes plus âgées quand on continue à les appeler de la sorte: "Tu as entendu? Il m'a dit 'Mademoiselle'!" Dans le doute, il vaut donc mieux opter le plus longtemps possible pour "mademoiselle", mais sans exagérer, sinon cela peut être ressenti comme ironique (envers une femme d'âge mûr, par exemple).

Cependant, le fait même de préciser "Monsieur", "Madame" ou "Mademoiselle" dans un dialogue de la vie quotidienne reflète une insistance particulière (volonté de politesse dans un cadre très formel, par exemple). Lorsque la jeune fille qui sert à la boulangerie me rend la monnaie, en général je ne dis ni "merci madame", ni "merci mademoiselle", mais simplement "merci" (ou si je la connais bien, "merci Nathalie").

Dans la pratique, le problème du choix entre"madame" et "mademoiselle" se pose donc assez rarement.


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> Lorsque la jeune fille qui sert à la boulangerie me rend la monnaie, en général je ne dis ni "merci madame", ni "merci mademoiselle", mais simplement "merci" (ou si je la connais bien, "merci Nathalie").


On m'a appris qu'il est impoli de se contenter d'un simple _bonjour_, _merci _ou _au revoir_, et qu'il faut justement toujours l'accompagner d'un nom ou d'une civilité.
Mais j'avoue ne pas le faire non plus, généralement.

S'il est vrai que certaines femmes sont flattées d'être appelées _mademoiselle_, d'autres, au contraire, souhaitent la disparition pure et simple de ce terme qu'elles jugent dégradant. Elles estiment qu'appeler différemment une femme selon qu'elle est mariée ou non relève d'une forme de misogynie, ce qui se défend puisqu'un homme n'a pas besoin d'être marié pour être appelé _monsieur_.
Il est donc fort possible que _demoiselle _et _mademosielle _finissent par ne plus être employés du tout. Je crois cependant qu'on peut encore les utiliser sans passer pour un hurluberlu.


----------



## hugohaas

Bonsoir et merci a vous tous d'avoir répondu si nombreux a mon sujet,

@ Sebalo: Si j'ai bien compris '' demoiselle '' est élégant et signifie '' jeune fille ''. Ainsi, donzelle est déja tout vieux,dis? Est-ce qu'on peut encore l'employer par plaisanterie, par humour? Je suis ravi d,apprendre que '' demoiselle '' existera encore d'ici deux décennies et je tâcherai pour moi qu'il le soit!!

 @ xmarabout: Merci pour ton intervention si utile,mon ami!! J'ai a présent parfaitement compris comment employer ces trois termes-la!!

 @ Chimel : Mille mercis pour ton passage ici. Tu as ajouté tes précisions fort utiles a ce qu' a dit xmarabout. Je saurais mieux a présent employer ces termes-la dans la vie de tous les jours!!

 @ tilt: Merci d'intervenir ici et me dire qu'ils tomberont en désuétude. Je vais donc les employer plus souvent. Je trouverais bien qu'ils deviennent désuets, car, ils sont précieux, parbleu!!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Afin de compléter les propos de Tilt, j'ajoute que le damoiseau désignant un jeune homme a existé.

Sinon, cela m'est peut-être personnel, mais j'utilise donzelle comme le féminin de gars. Je le vois donc plus comme un terme familier que comme un terme ancien.


----------



## tilt

Lacuzon said:


> Sinon, cela m'est peut-être personnel, mais j'utilise donzelle comme le féminin de gars. Je le vois donc plus comme un terme familier que comme un terme ancien.


_Donzelle _est familier, pour moi aussi, même si "mon" féminin de _gars _serait plutôt _nana_.


----------



## tilt

tilt said:


> On m'a appris qu'il est impoli de se contenter d'un simple _bonjour_, _merci _ou _au revoir_, et qu'il faut justement toujours l'accompagner d'un nom ou d'une civilité.
> Mais j'avoue ne pas le faire non plus, généralement.


J'ai repensé à tout ça et j'aimerais ajouter que les commerçants, eux, le font systématiquement quand ils s'adressent à leurs clients. Et ils disent _mademoiselle _aux jeunes filles.


----------



## itka

Fais attention à la "donzelle" qui n'est plus guère employé que péjorativement.
**** Règle 2. Réponse à message effacé. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## snarkhunter

tilt said:


> J'ai repensé à tout ça et j'aimerais ajouter que les commerçants, eux, le font systématiquement quand ils s'adressent à leurs clients. Et ils disent _mademoiselle _aux jeunes filles.


Court extrait de dialogue, tiré des "Tontons flingueurs" :

"- Chère Madame, on m'a fait état d'embarras dans votre gestion, momentanés j'espère. Souhaiteriez-vous nous fournir quelques explications ?
- Des explications, Monsieur Fernand, y'en a deux : récession et manque de main d'oeuvre. C'est pas que la clientèle boude, c'est qu'elle a l'esprit ailleurs... Le furtif, par exemple, a complètement disparu.
- Le furtif ?
- Le client qui venait en voisin. "*Bonjour Mesdemoiselles, au revoir Madame*"... Au lieu de descendre après le dîner, il reste devant sa télé pour voir si, par hasard, il serait pas un peu l'Homme du XXème siècle !..."

Bon. Plus sérieusement. Cette discussion prend un tour qui me surprend beaucoup. Il est vrai que je n'ai pas reçu d'éducation particulière, et que mes notions de la politesse et des usages ne découlent pas de manuels, mais plutôt de l'usage et de mon recours au bon sens (enfin... ce que je puis en avoir à certains moments !). Je crois que le nom, la _dénomination_, a une fonction très importante, à la fois dans l'interrelation avec d'autres êtres humains sociaux, mais également à un niveau moins conscient, celui auquel chacun de nous peut avoir besoin d'être régulièrement reconnu par ses pairs en tant qu'être unique.

... Et tout ça pour en arriver à quoi ? Eh bien, juste à confirmer qu'effectivement, s'adresser à une personne en la nommant me semble une chose que l'on devrait absolument généraliser dans son existence, et dans toutes les situations de celle-ci.


----------



## tilt

snarkhunter said:


> ... Et tout ça pour en arriver à quoi ? Eh bien, juste à confirmer qu'effectivement, s'adresser à une personne en la nommant me semble une chose que l'on devrait absolument généraliser dans son existence, et dans toutes les situations de celle-ci.


D'où le classique _merci qui ? _que tout petit francophone doit avoir entendu au moins une fois dans sa vie !


----------



## Viobi

**** Règle 2. Réponse à message effacé. Martine (Mod...)

Sinon, le féminin de gars, au départ, c'est garce... je vous l'accorde, le glissement de sens justifie qu'on en trouve un autre. 
"Nana", si on se réfère à Zola, ce n'est pas ultra-flatteur non plus, notez bien! 
J'utilise personnellement volontiers "donzelle", mais en faisant attention à l'auditoire, pas envie que ce soit pris de travers...


**** Règle 2. Réponse à message effacé. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> D'où le classique _merci qui ? _que tout petit francophone doit avoir entendu au moins une fois dans sa vie !


Oui, à l'école ou avec ses parents (quand on est gosse, déjà beaucoup moins quand on est ado)! C'est-à-dire dans des situations d'infériorité hiérarchique, de même qu'un petit employé qui vient d'entrer dans une société dira souvent à son patron "Oui, monsieur" ou "Très bien, madame". Ou encore le personnel hôtelier, surtout dans les établissements huppés (que je ne fréquente guère, mais je me base sur des films que j'ai vus... ).

C'est bien pourquoi j'estimais plus haut que le fait même de préciser "Monsieur", "Madame" ou "Mademoiselle" reflétait souvent une volonté de politesse dans un cadre formel ou dans une situation d'infériorité hiérarchique. Mais pour reprendre mon exemple de la boulangerie, je ne me sens pas discourtois en disant simplement "Bonjour", "Un pain gris coupé, s'il vous plaît", "Voici", "Merci"... à la commerçante.

Et s'il est vrai, je suis d'accord avecTilt, que celle-ci aura plus souvent tendance à ajouter "Monsieur" (toujours en raison de ce "déséquilibre des pouvoirs": le client est roi), je ne me vois pas lui dire "Merci qui?" si elle ne le fait pas.


----------



## itka

Je vous trouve terriblement optimistes ! Moi, j'en suis à me réjouir quand une vendeuse me dit "bonjour" ou "au revoir"... tant pis pour "madame"... Il m'arrive si souvent de saluer le personnel d'un magasin sans obtenir la moindre réponse en retour !

**** Règle 2. Réponse à message effacé. Martine (Mod...)


----------

